# INTROVERTS: do you like team sports?



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

im an introvert but i LOVE team sports for some reason. wonder about you guys.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I like team sports yes.


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, but it depends a lot on the team, I don't want to be on a team with idiots.

If the team members are really stupid, I'll just lone-wolf it.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

No. I'm not particularly introverted (ambiverted, really), but I'm not a team player. I either want to do it all myself or do nothing to contribute. I'm like this with all "group" oriented things.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

I am an introvert and I love team sports. Team sports are the epitome of the whole being greater than the sum of its parts; the spirit of teamwork and collaboration are two virtues in humanity which we must seek to promote and inculcate above all others, because we can get much more done together than alone. And there is no better way to do this than to encourage everybody to participate in or spectate team sports. 

Unity is superior to atomisation and sport supplies the evidence for this. A well drilled, unified team consisting of average players almost always defeats a team of superstars that play as individuals rather than as a cohesive unit - Real Madrid in the early '00s being the perfect example. They assembled a 'dream team' squad comprised of some of the best footballers of all time but found it difficult to achieve consistent success since there were too many egos and they could not function as a team. Another example would be the Pakistani cricket team of the '90s, who on paper had a far superior XI than their bitter rivals India, however, India always beat them in the big matches in World Cups because they played as a team; while Pakistan were beset with intra-squad rivalry, selfish players and were often dysfunctional. 

Pakistan are a very interesting case study because they have always had brilliant players and always had this culture of relying on individual brilliance to win matches and tournaments, but for the most part they have substantially underachieved. Their most successful period in the sport arose when they got rid of their traditional approach of individuals and instead focused on teamwork. Under the firm control of Imran Khan who instilled values of discipline, selflessness, and placing the good of the team above the pursuit of individual success, this culminated in a stunning victory against all odds in the '92 World Cup. Now if only nations could be governed in the same way - the evidence is clear, unity always produces better results than individuals pursuing their own goals.

My favourite sport is motorsport, which is both individual and team. The individual races, the team supports him in the pits and in the design of the race car. Without the team the individual is hapless, and yet, motorsport provides scope for the individual to achieve independently - there is no team behind the wheel, it's just one person and their machine.


----------



## joshman108 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hell no


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

the proof said:


> yes, but it depends a lot on the team, i don't want to be on a team with idiots.
> 
> If the team members are really stupid, i'll just lone-wolf it.


amen!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

With the right team, yes.


----------



## ArmchairCommie (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't like team sports and sports in general really, but I do sometimes like partner sports like tennis or Badminton. Though that is probably just because of the fact that I like racket sports the most, I don't like any contact sports or ball sports at all.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

To play, hell no. 
To watch, depends on what sport.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Hate them:frustrating:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, something low keyed and not competitive. For fun only and with people who have the same mindset.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

salt said:


> im an introvert but i LOVE team sports for some reason. wonder about you guys.


Being an introvert doesn't mean you want to do everything alone. Where did you get that idea from?

What you see in team sports (and just about everything where people work together) is that there is a mix of personality types that complement eachother. A team of just extroverts wouldn't be very successful, neither would a team of just introverts be. Just like a team can only have 1 leader. But team sports that require bigger teams, like say, soccer, you'll have 1 leader, but also "managers" for the defence and mid-field. (Atackers tend to follow the mid-field leader but don't have a "manager" of their own.) And the leader/managers can be either introverted or extroverted, there's no logic that says they have to be extroverts only.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

I HATE team sports, but just because I got bullied in school when I was younger. Maybe I would like it otherwise.


----------



## bellybutton (Jan 2, 2014)

Not even a little bit, I don't like team or group anything. 
I don't even like having coworkers.


----------



## stormgirl (May 21, 2013)

Buttahfly said:


> I HATE team sports, but just because I got bullied in school when I was younger. Maybe I would like it otherwise.


Me too.

I don’t think PE teachers and many parents get how unpleasant team sports can be for many kids.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Is Anime a sport .. (?)


#Inferior Se 

#Emo 

#Book-reader

#Vampire 

#Nilihism 

#Xanax

#Borg

#Math 

#Allergic to shrimp


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

Minx said:


> Is Anime a sport .. (?)
> 
> 
> #Inferior Se
> ...


why are u like this


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't like sports and being unathletic and terrible with moving objects I just end up feeling bad for letting the team down. Plus when there's all those people it's just more chaotic and harder for me to focus, and team sports usually seem to be more fast paced while I prefer to take my time. I also just don't like group projects that much in general, coordinating with people often feels like more of a hassle than a help.


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

Generally, no.

My preferred sport is weightlifting, so I'm constantly competing against _myself_ for new personal records. :eagerness:


----------

